# Carbon Fiber Guage Bezel



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hello, I'm in search of a good carbon fiber guage bezel for my Sentra w/o a tach. I found this one on pro car parts and i was wondering if i could get anyones opinions on it to weather it's a good fit and or if anyone knows where i could find a better one. Thanks
The site for the bezel i found is: http://www.procarparts.com/store-detail.asp?sku=NS95ST-2391BZX


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I own the one that is made for the 200sx.. and it fits perfectly.. its very clean... i believe pictures can be seen somewhere around http://www.cardomain.com/id/ultness <NOT 56K friendly AT ALL


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The fit on those things is great, as far as I've heard. Real quality pieces.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ummmm...are you guys sure this is REAL c/f? i almost ordered this one: http://www.procarparts.com/store-detail.asp?sku=NS95ST-5958BZX
but stopped when i noticed it said 'carbon fiber look'
i want the real deal....help me out guys. where else could i purchase one for this cheap (besides ebay)?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

xt_out said:


> ummmm...are you guys sure this is REAL c/f? i almost ordered this one: http://www.procarparts.com/store-detail.asp?sku=NS95ST-5958BZX
> but stopped when i noticed it said 'carbon fiber look'
> i want the real deal....help me out guys. where else could i purchase one for this cheap (besides ebay)?


I have one ready to go. REAL>>>>


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Cause if you're gonna add a pointless peice to your car, it better be carbon fiber!!!

hehe, j/k, I've got a gauge bezel too.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mike how much? are you making these in quantity yet?
i just got tax returns so im ready to get some things done.
so...if i have you make up a c/f DIN piece, how does it bolt up?
how would the c/f HVAC control bolt up? would the pieces be different depending which slot the HVAC is in?....because im planning on moving it to the bottom but i think i'll wait for your assistance on that one? if we don't figure it out beforehand i'll be seeing you on the 20th. 
im definately ready for the bezel right now. pm me w/ a price on the bezel or bezel PLUS all the other pieces (HVAC, three [2" gauges] panel, and a c/f piece to replace where the old cupholder pulled out.)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

damn i really wanted that. who the hell makes REAL c/f gauge bezels? i never see the real thing on ebay


----------



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

*240sx??*

hey, im looking around for a cf bezel for my 90 240sx, anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you can get the fake ones on ebay as well. But if mike is making one I'd wait for it.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Check here... This is where I got mine.

http://www.speedhut.com/


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Check here... This is where I got mine.
> 
> http://www.speedhut.com/


another good site, but still not real CF


----------



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

*aha!*

found a site www.driftmachines.com
real carbon fiber
little pricey...but what isn't. :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

burnsauto said:


> found a site www.driftmachines.com
> real carbon fiber
> little pricey...but what isn't. :thumbup:



I hate when places do that crap... They sell then but only a few, for a few damn cars.. What B.s


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> I hate when places do that crap... They sell then but only a few, for a few damn cars.. What B.s


the company site name is called drift machines.. they focus on cars that are more popular for drifting.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> I hate when places do that crap... They sell then but only a few, for a few damn cars.. What B.s



you have to go where you market is. IF you wanting one, email them and see how many it would take to get them in production and try setting up a GB to get them to start making them.


and I don't think that is really that pricy for REAL CARBON FIBER HOTNESS


----------

